
ExUnit Cheat Sheet - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.lucidsimple.com/2016/01/31/exunit-cheat-sheet.html
======
thibaut_barrere
ExUnit is Elixir unit testing framework. Some great tips in that post which
reflect what I've been needing.

